# Star Wars: Episode VII - Verwirrung um Man of Steel-Regisseur Zack Snyder



## FrankMoers (15. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VII - Verwirrung um Man of Steel-Regisseur Zack Snyder* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VII - Verwirrung um Man of Steel-Regisseur Zack Snyder


----------



## Sheggo (15. Januar 2013)

Watchmen ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme! diese Düsternis, Komplexität und vor allem erwachsene Seite ins Star Wars Universum zu bringen wäre der Hammer.

es würde wohl nicht zu Episode VII passen, aber ne eigenständige Geschichte (über Malak und Revan zB) wär mal richtig geil.

Episode VII kann eigentlich nur enttäuschend werden (zumindest für die Fans der alten Filme), daher wird sich kaum ein Top-Regisseur darauf einlassen. selbst wenn es gut würde, würden Millionen Leute meckern...


----------



## Kratos333 (15. Januar 2013)

Jo, Watchman rockt nur noch. Hab den Film schon 20x gesehn


----------



## Exar-K (15. Januar 2013)

Ein Remake von Shichinin no Samurai im Star Wars Universum? Nein danke, bitte nicht nochmal dieses zeitlose Meisterwerk vergewaltigen. Das hat mit dem Western schon nicht geklappt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ein Remake von Shichinin no Samurai im Star Wars Universum? Nein danke, bitte nicht nochmal dieses zeitlose Meisterwerk vergewaltigen. Das hat mit dem Western schon nicht geklappt.


Bist du deppert ?! 
"Die glorreichen Sieben" sind mit Recht Kult. Einer der wenigen Western-Klassiker, die ich immer und immer wieder sehen kann.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2013)

Ich sage nicht, dass es ein schlechter Film ist, aber kein Vergleich zum Original. Von daher für mich überflüssig.


----------



## TheChicky (16. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass es ein schlechter Film ist, aber kein Vergleich zum Original. Von daher für mich überflüssig.


 
Ich wüsste keinen Bereich, wo das Remake schlechter gewesen wäre..


----------



## JabberwockyGE (18. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ein Remake von Shichinin no Samurai im Star Wars Universum? Nein danke, bitte nicht nochmal dieses zeitlose Meisterwerk vergewaltigen. Das hat mit dem Western schon nicht geklappt.


 

Leuten wie dir ist aber schon klar das George Lucas "Die Sieben Samurai" als Vorlage für seine Star Wars-saga genommen hat??

Die ursprüngliche Fassung ist noch viel näher dran als das dann verfilmte Werk.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Januar 2013)

JabberwockyGE schrieb:


> Leuten wie dir ist aber schon klar das George Lucas "Die Sieben Samurai" als Vorlage für seine Star Wars-saga genommen hat??
> 
> Die ursprüngliche Fassung ist noch viel näher dran als das dann verfilmte Werk.


 Niedlich, da will mir einer was über Star Wars erzählen. 
Der Film, den du eigentlich meintest, heißt übrigens "Die verborgene Festung" und ist ebenfalls von Kurosawa.


----------

